# Bustin some yellowfins!



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I just made it in from offshore trip. We left out at 4pm yesterday and pulled back up to the dock at 4 this morning, Totaled 7 yellowfin and lost a nice one at the boat, Ill post up some pictures and tell the tale tomorrow. I had a blast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice. Where were you? Looks like the glow from a rig behind you.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I wasnt at the rigs... that would be illegal:no:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> I wasnt at the rigs... that would be illegal:no:


Oh no, I wouldn't dream of doing something so terrible


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok so we headed out friday afternoon to do a little tuna fishin, we got out and set up a drift chunkin some blackfin, first fish in the boat at 10:30pm nice yellowfin around 95 pounds... the bite was very steady and we ended up catching 8 yft with a botched gaff and release on the 8th, he missed the fish and snapped the line. we headed back after that saying that 7 fish in the boat was plenty and we didnt want to be greedy.​


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

HA! I knew you were at the rigs!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I am still in denial phase no rigs, that was the moonlight hitting a swamp gas plume and breaking up into what looks like an oil rig:thumbup:


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

doradohunter said:


> I am still in denial phase no rigs, that was the moonlight hitting a swamp gas plume and breaking up into what looks like an oil rig:thumbup:


LOL :table:


----------



## dropdown (Jan 25, 2010)

If you were going to name that GAS PLUME what would you call it? Been wanting to get into some tuna


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice! Looks like you guys win the prize for getting out there first!


----------



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

There defiantly not the 1st ,we're in the area conducting sub sea opps. There have been boats out here for weeks slaying the YF.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I got the OK from my boss to take off Saturday as long as I bring him some YFT steaks.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> Very very nice! Looks like you guys win the prize for getting out there first!


Getting out there first? Maybe 30th or so..


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

First or thirty You make me Green with all the Yellows.Fine job fellows.I bet it was a blast out there that night.Gene


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I just got the news that ill be out there saturday night too, either in a 29 world cat or a 38 fountain, youll know me when you see me, I'll be the one slaying tuna


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> I just got the news that ill be out there saturday night too, either in a 29 world cat or a 38 fountain, youll know me when you see me, I'll be the one slaying tuna


Bold statement there friend. Now you just jynxed yourself!


----------

